# LOVE good feedback



## carebear (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't sell my arnica/plai balm, but I share it.  

Gave some to a co-worker who had torqued her neck somehow and she said it fixed her right up.

Gave some to a co-worker with tennis elbow and he says it's amazing.

Gave some to a real skeptic (who fortunately listened to the neck-gal) for a partial tendon tear causing her real pain.  She was able to stop her NSAIDs.

**** that stuff is good!

Makes me smile to help them.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 6, 2011)

That is so cool.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool! We need a thumbs up smiley.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## heyjude (Jan 7, 2011)

So nice of you to share with your friends like that. Sounds like maybe you should start thinking about selling it to others!


----------



## Deda (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll happily test some for you, you know, if you need another tester....


----------



## carebear (Jan 7, 2011)

if you hurt, you may have it.


----------



## Deda (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm old.  Of course I hurt.


----------



## krissy (Jan 7, 2011)

that is so cool.


----------



## xyxoxy (Jan 7, 2011)

I love arnica... it's wonderful stuff for injuries and pain... but so far I've just been buying it in commercial products.
I've been wanting to make some things with it myself.
Do you buy dried arnica flowers and infuse your oil(s) or do you use some other method to get it into your balm?

Oh and WOOT! on the positive feedback!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like great stuff Midwives here use it lots :0)


----------



## Relle (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought Arnica was for bruising, thats what the Naturopath said, I've used it for years and lately for bruised thumbs when I do drumming and its fixes it within days.  

Relle.


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 12, 2011)

Way cool.  Congrats on the great balm, Cearbear!   8) 

Can't wait to try arnica on my poor thumb joints.  Ouchie.


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 12, 2011)

I was just surfing the other day about how to make an arthritis soothing cream. My hands are getting worse all the time. They mentioned arnica and I was thinking about giving it a try. Seeing this is reassuring. I've doubled my medication lately and don't like being dependent on it. I'll look around for some. Is there a certain kind of Arnica that works best, I noticed there were different types. I will grow it myself in time but noticed that the seeds need to overwinter and sprout in the spring so I can't wait that long.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 12, 2011)

I should have asked before but what is plai used for


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like wonderful stuff Carebear and it's lovely that you're helping so many people who are hurting. That's what it's all about.  :wink:


----------



## serenitylure (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job on your balm. Look at you improving the quality of life for people... You go girl.


----------

